# How much cash should my husband bring for settling in?



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My husband is heading to Abu Dhabi in a couple of weeks to get everything settled before the kids and I join him. Just wondering how much money he should bring in Dirhams for the first few weeks? His accommodation will be covered so will just need food, taxi money etc.

Thanks in advance!
SuzQ


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Does he have access to bank accounts through ATMs etc.? Will he have access to any existing credit cards that he can use? 
What is few weeks? Probably budget a thousand AED a week.


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks rsinner. He'll bring over 4k to last a month but he will have access to credit cards so will have a bit of backup. We were just worried about how easy it would be for him to access money via ATMs - how common they were. We've travelled a bit and have had trouble finding them in some countries.

Thanks again,
SuzQ


----------



## gssgss (Oct 1, 2014)

don't worry Abu Dhabi is way way more modern than Australia ... ATMs are in easy access, about expenses 1/4 what you pay in Australia .. Good Luck


----------

